# PE APPLICATION REJECTED IN CA



## rabzee (Apr 14, 2009)

HI,

I M REALLY CONFUSED . I APPLIED FOR THE PE EXAM AND TODAY MORNING I GOT THE LETTER FROM THE BOARD THAT I DON'T HAVE ENOUGH EXPERIENCE TO SIT IN THE EXAM.

I HAVE BEEN WORKING SINCE 1998, BUT OUTSIDE USA , I WORKED IN THAILAND,ABU DHABI, PAKISTAN . AND FROM 2007 OCTOBER I M HERE IN USA ON H1B.

I SWITCHED MY JOB FROM 6 MONTHS BEFORE AND MY EX-BOSS DENYS TO GIVE ME REFERENCE LETTER. I CALLED THE PE ,THE ASKED ME TO WRITE DOWN MY CASE THAT MY SUPERVISOR IS NOT GIVING ME THE REFERENCE LETTER....... I DID THAT

BUT NOW THEY SAID , I DON'T HAVE EXP. AND THEY DIDN'T EVEN CONSIDER MY CASE......

NOW WHAT SHOULD I DO????? I M FULLY PREPARED FOR THE EXAM.

CAN I RE APPEAL?AND HOW CAN I DO THAT?

PLZ ANSWER M IMMEDIATELY AS TIME IS THE ESSENCE.

THANKS


----------



## GulfCoastCivil (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm confused. Did you sign up with ELSES and pay for the exam before receiving approval from the state board to take the test?


----------



## rabzee (Apr 14, 2009)

GulfCoastCivil said:


> I'm confused. Did you sign up with ELSES and pay for the exam before receiving approval from the state board to take the test?


I DID ALL THE REQUIRED THINGS THEY ASK. I EVEN PAY MY FEES TOO.


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 14, 2009)

I would simply call them up and ask.

Sometimes you never know with those Licensure Boards.


----------



## GulfCoastCivil (Apr 14, 2009)

Something just doesn't sound right. I didn't sign up with ELSES or pay the exam fee until I received my approval letter from the state licensing board. So if I had not been approved I would have found out in February, not just now. If you had received an approval letter from the state, you could probably fight it and be allowed to sit for the exam.


----------



## chaocl (Apr 14, 2009)

My friend work in NY, he apply for the PE exam, took the exam, and transfer back to NY already with his PE license in NY. (We are work in the same company)

As I know you need to have at least 2 years(only if you graduate from ABET university) engineering working expereiences (4 PE MINIMUM and same dispine or civil engineer), request CA to get your FE certification from your State, do the take home exam (better send out together with your application).

One more thing to edit ---did you apply on time? The final date is 1/4/2009.


----------



## EnvEngineer (Apr 14, 2009)

We do things a little different here in california, we must pay ahead and then hear at the last minute if we are accepted or not.

I doubt there is anything you can do prior to this exam but I would advise a couple of things (this is free so please dont blast me)

Be careful the only person who can help you at the board may not be real motivated if you are nasty with them, Its hard but try to be careful.

The issue is you had sealed letters from your referances which was to support your claim of having enough experience. They either did not support you in their letters (probably unlikly) or the way you described your experience the board did not give you full credit (or any) for that time. I would try to discuss this with the reviewer and see what really happened. If it is a case of misunderstanding your experience maybe you can get that resolved. You will most likely need to reapply and make sure your experience is fully understood by your referances and the board.

Good Luck


----------



## rabzee (Apr 14, 2009)

I CALLED THEM , THEY GAVE ME 90 DAYS FROM NOW, IF I GIV THEM ALL THOSE THING , THEY GOING TO ALLOW ME TO SIT IN EXAM IN OCT.OTHERWISE I HAVE TO WAIT FOR 2 YRS.

THEY SAID THAT THEY NEED REFERENCE LETTER FROM MY EX - BOSS(SEALED)

THEY WANT MY TRANSCRIPT SEALED

THEY WAT LETTER OF RECOMMENDATION FROM ALL MY FORMER OFFICES SEALED AND DIRECTLY MAILED TO THEM.

MY GUDNESS .....THIS IS SO COMPLICATED. I HAVE WORKED SO MANY PLACES AND WHEN I HAVE TOLD THE THAT MY X BOSS IS NOT GIVING ME THE LETTER SO NOW HOW CAN I GIVE THEM NOW.


----------



## chaocl (Apr 14, 2009)

I think you do not have fully engineering working expereience in USA .

(1)1998 - 2007 - working outside USA for 10 years - but I don't know can you ask 4 PE people to sign you. Or you can apply in NY because your reference do not need to have a PE license (as long as they are your superviser)

(2)10/2007 - (4/2009 minus 6 months = 10/2008) ---you only have 1 year experience in here.

(3)However, if you can find another engineering job working and working for 1 year+ you should be ok.

If I am you that I will call NY board because they don't really need your boss or superviser to be a PE. (maybe you might get accept right away) The requirement for NY is 4 working experience but since you have 10 years working expereience before that I think you might get accept in nY.


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 14, 2009)

rabzee said:


> I CALLED THEM , THEY GAVE ME 90 DAYS FROM NOW, IF I GIV THEM ALL THOSE THING , THEY GOING TO ALLOW ME TO SIT IN EXAM IN OCT.OTHERWISE I HAVE TO WAIT FOR 2 YRS.THEY SAID THAT THEY NEED REFERENCE LETTER FROM MY EX - BOSS(SEALED)
> 
> THEY WANT MY TRANSCRIPT SEALED
> 
> ...


rabzee,

I would have to agree with EnvEngineer.

It seems that you are quite angry and frusterated over the situation. Please remember that the CA Board is the gatekeeper to what you would like. Stay cool and calm and try to work with them to get things done.

Engineering licensure is one of the toughest things to do. There is a lot of hoop jumping.

This is just something that you will have to accept if you want a license.

Just my :2cents:

I hope things work out for you.


----------



## rabzee (Apr 14, 2009)

THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR AL THE COMMENTS, U KNOW TODAY WHEN I GOT THAT LETTER I WAS REALLY PISSED OFF ......BUT THEN I REALIZE THAT IF GOD DO SOMETHING THAT IS FOR YOUR MY BETTERMENT.

AND BELIVE ME YOUR COMMENTS REALLY SUPPORTED ME.

THANKS A LOT.....I HOPE SOMETHING GOOD WILL HAPPEN AHEAD.I M OPTIMISTIC!!!


----------



## EnvEngineer (Apr 14, 2009)

Sorry to say it sounds like you did not fully understand the requirements. I too had to produce my college transcripts sealed, I completed my BS in 1981, and MS in 1989. The fact that they reduced the work requirment to 1 year with a master degree allowed me for the first time to qualify for the exam. Although I have 28 years in Civil Engineering I did not work very long under the supervision of a registered engineer, however, I did have to have 4 sponcers complete the required documents and send them to me sealed (one of the sponcers worked with me over 20 years ago). It not just a letter of recommendation it is a specific document that they require.


----------



## ksk1912 (Apr 7, 2012)

chaocl said:


> I think you do not have fully engineering working expereience in USA .
> 
> (1)1998 - 2007 - working outside USA for 10 years - but I don't know can you ask 4 PE people to sign you. Or you can apply in NY because your reference do not need to have a PE license (as long as they are your superviser)
> 
> ...


I do not think he will be eligible to sit for exam in NYS because ,he mentioned that he is on H1B visa, NYS requires being US citizen or Green Card Holder.


----------



## benbo (Apr 7, 2012)

This thing was three years old. I hope he's not still waiting on the exam.


----------

